# Day 2 or Day 3 transfer?



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Peter,

Hope you can answer a quick question for me. I am in the middle of an IVF cycle at present and egg collection is likely to be sometime the middle of next week with embryo transfer on day 2 or 3 depending on quality. 

Can I ask your opinion on whether day 2 or 3 is best for ET. Last time (with different clinic) I had a Day 2 transfer as there was no choice given and that is the only day the consultant works. I had 3 embryos (I am a poor responder) all 2 cell and grades 1, 2 and 3 respectively (They grade 1-4). They refused to put 3 back and only implanted the 2 best ones and told us the other was not worth freezing but that the 2 implanted embryos were good and had every chance. We disagreed about the spare one and insisted it was frozen which eventually they did. After we failed the consultant told us that the embryos hadnt got much chance as they were only 2 cell!

The clinic we are with this time round is manned 7 days a week so they transfer day 2 or 3 depending on quality. All I would like to know is whether if quality looks good on Day 2 is it best to do it then even if only 2 cell or is it better to wait a day until they are more divided to give us a better chance. I know the answer is likely to be subjective but would appreciate your views. 

Many thanks,
Allison
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

AllisonT said:


> Peter,
> 
> Hope you can answer a quick question for me. I am in the middle of an IVF cycle at present and egg collection is likely to be sometime the middle of next week with embryo transfer on day 2 or 3 depending on quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## saralou (Jun 5, 2003)

Peter

I know your preference is blastocyst transfer which we would all like to achieve. What I would like to know is why you favour day 2 instead of day 3. I am just curious.

Thanks. Sara.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

saralou said:


> Peter
> 
> I know your preference is blastocyst transfer which we would all like to achieve. What I would like to know is why you favour day 2 instead of day 3. I am just curious.
> 
> Thanks. Sara.


I just personally think that there are no advantages over day 2 and day 3 and that the embryos are more at home in you than a dish in the lab. There is no advatage what so ever in my opinion in embryo selection between day 2 and day 3. Blastocyst give the the ultimate in embryo selection as those embryos which reach blastocyst are by definition the most likely to grow on.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## saralou (Jun 5, 2003)

Peter

Thanks for that really helpful reply. It has set my mind at rest. I must admit I thought that day 3 was better because the embryo had more time to divide etc.

Sara.


----------



## charl (May 22, 2003)

Sara

I agree, and was informed by my clinic that a day 3 transfer is better than a day 2, as hopefully the embryos have gone on to 6-8 cell stage, where as on day 2 they are between 2 - 6 cell stage, we all want to achieve blastocyst as the embryos have divided alot more, so the more they divide the better i would of thought.

Peter can we have your views on this.


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Peter, 

Thanks for your reply - it is interesting to hear what you think. I have not got many follicles so wont get the chance to do blastocysts. Like the others I had asssumed that Day 3 would have been better as more cell division by then so you could tell better if it were good quality. 

Is it therefore more important to have good grade embryos or well divided embryos ie if I had a good grade 1 embryo which was 2 cell and a grade 3 embryo which was 4 or 8 cell on Day 2 then which is the best to put back? 

Another question if you dont mind also. What is the minumum follicle size out of which you could get a mature egg? If the egg were immature then does this mean that it wouldnt be able to fertilise or if it did fertilise would there be later problems with implantation, miscarriage or birth defects?

Thanks for your help again!

Love Allison
x


----------

